# How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 host?



## IT_Architect (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a PC-BSD 10 (FreeBSD with desktop installer) installed running the default KDE in a vSphere 5.1 virtual machine.  During the default install, PC-BSD places an X11VNC icon inside the control panel.  With some fiddling each time, I can get it to start in an insecure manner, and access it with a TightVNC client.  However, that requires me to use the VMWare client to log in first to start X11VNC every time I want to use it.  I want to be able to connect securely across the web, see the graphical login screen, and log in like I do with Windows RDP or Terminal Services, and restrict it to the VPN NIC.  What is the best way to accomplish this in FreeBSD?  The reason I'm asking here is I'd like to know what has worked best for you, not only the PC-BSD way.

Thanks!


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*

Hi,

  I haven't actually used this on FreeBSD, only on Linux, but the best solution as far as I'm aware is NoMachine net/freenx. It's strong points are it runs over SSH so is secure and it's very fast,

thanks, Andy.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*

Someone needs to become maintainer for that, it was deleted because it and net/nxserver expired on 2014-03-10.


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*

You'll also have to find a public location for the distfiles of the port or host them yourself, the port was expired because public distfiles had dissappeared.


----------



## IT_Architect (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*



			
				AndyUKG said:
			
		

> I haven't actually used this on FreeBSD, only on Linux, but the best solution as far as I'm aware is NoMachine net/freenx. It's strong points are it runs over SSH so is secure and it's very fast.


I will see what I can make of that. 

Thanks TONS for the tip and all who chimed in!

Edit:  I appears it is only for 32 bit also, so yes it would be nice if there were a maintainer for it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*

It doesn't work quite the same server-side as on Windows but there's net/xrdp. It works reasonably well. Just remember RDP, VNC or any of the others shouldn't be used on the internet for safety reasons. However, all these protocols are easily tunnelled through SSH.


----------



## IT_Architect (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It doesn't work quite the same server-side as on Windows but there's net/xrdp. It works reasonably well. Just remember RDP, VNC or any of the others shouldn't be used on the internet for safety reasons. However, all these protocols are easily tunnelled through SSH.


VNC is not secure, but if the RDP isn't, that's news to me.  The Microsoft version is by default.

Thanks!


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Someone needs to become maintainer for that, it was deleted because it and net/nxserver expired on 2014-03-10.



Hmm that's pretty unfortunate. It's a significant improvement over straight X11 or VNC.
Anyone any ideas if the Linux version would be likely to work with Linux compatibility on FreeBSD? I've not had to use Linux compatibility so don't have any experience as to whether it works 99.9% of the time or if there is a big list of caveats...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: How can I do RDP / VNC / TS type connections to an X11 h*



			
				IT_Architect said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and even RDP isn't secure enough to leave it open to the bad outside world.


----------

